# Tune ?????



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

If I get new headers and mids and all, do I need to get it tuned ???? If yes, where would I go to get this done. Can the places that install the exhaust system's tune it, or can I take it to a Pontiac Service shop???


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> If I get new headers and mids and all, do I need to get it tuned ???? If yes, where would I go to get this done. Can the places that install the exhaust system's tune it, or can I take it to a Pontiac Service shop???


You'll need to get a dyno tune.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I'd also recommend a dyno tune from your local speed shop.
Other alternatives are the Predator, the SCT-X2 or sending your ECU off to any of the various tuners.
The reason you'd need it if you delete the cats or add high-flow cats is because your check engine light would be on, a tune can turn those off for you, as well as picking up anywhere from 10-40 horsepower. It also does a lot of great things like turning off your torque management, improving your shift points if you have an auto transmission, and a whole host of other cool things (say goodbye to your speed limiter). :cool 
Realistically, I think everyone should have it done, there's "free horsepower" in your engine that a tuner can bring out...but it becomes a requirement after certain modifications (cam, exhaust, etc).
As long as you choose a reputable tuner, you won't hurt your engine, so that's really not something to worry about.
If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

Tuning will bring the most out of mods. arty:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

BuffGTO said:


> Tuning will bring the most out of mods. arty:


Yeah, that's what I was trying to say. hehe
The ECU for your car will pull timing if it "sees" extra air coming into and going out of your engine, which is a safety measure I guess, to keep you from running too lean and experiencing detonation. So if you add performance parts and DON'T get a tune, your car will think something is screwy and it may not run even as well as it did when it was stock (mine didn't). I experienced a HUGE seat of the pants difference after the tune. 
Will your car run noticeably worse if you add performance parts and don't get the car tuned? Unless you have a very sensitive butt dyno, I doubt you'll notice. However, to take full advantage of the upgrades, a tune is required. 
Make sense?


----------

